# Talos conversion idea



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

Open up the DE codex and have a good look at the talos picture. I find those hands very familiar.
look at the main body/head part. also femiliar. 
look at a wraithlord. what say you?





























*all images taken from google, nothing here belongs to me or was shot by me.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Actually, I had been thinking along similar lines as well without having even made the visual connection. 

Go for it!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yep... but what's the point?


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

huh, interesting. I think that could be a really cool conversion.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

I would say a mix between a Wraithlord and some Cryx from Privateer Press


----------

